# My GA16DET Setup



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

After lots of work and about 500 trips to the various auto parts stores, my turbo kit is finally installed!! 
I'm running the HS kit with the 240sx MAF and disco potato turbo. Other relavent mods I have are the UR pulley, lightened flywheel, 2" cat-back exhaust and a JWT stage 1 pressure plate with stock disc (which seems to be doing ok for now).
Everything is running pretty good, except for a few issues. The main issue I'm having is the car is idling rough, it runs fine otherwise above 1,500 RPM or so. Any ideas what might be causing this?
Currently I do not have an EGR tube on the car (HS sent me the wrong part) but instead a ghetto EGR plug(the plug I ordered from Courtesy Nissan didn't fit). I plan on fixing this when I get the replacement tube, but could this be causing the problem?

I am able to reach full boost fairly easily, which looks to be set at 12 PSI assuming my boost gauge is correct. I hit full boost around 4,500 RPM, but I thought this might come earlier since the dp turbo spools up quicker. Does this sound like an issue?, if so might it be caused by a vaccuum leak?

I plan on building a pressure tester as described here http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=49376 to help determine if I do have any leaks. Has anyone here ever built one of this ... any suggestions?

Oh and one other problem I'm having, traction! In first and second it's hard to get traction at full boost. I'm currently running 205 width tires, but was thinking of putting 215s on the front. The front tires are almost bald but the back ones are still ok (I know, I know not rotating frequently enough) I think since the width difference isn't that big, it wouldn't look stupid.. but who knows.

I'd like to thank everyone on the boards who helped me out with this and everyone who came before me, none of this would have been possible without Mike Young and the rest of NPM, and of course HS who have been trying their best to make sure everything fits right, especially with the parts they had to redesign for the DP turbo.

My future plans are turbo timer, boost controller (anyone selling one for cheap?), 3" cat-back exhaust, and stronger clutch.

*EDIT:* Some pictures:

First is an imagestation link, which is always up but has low res pics.

[url]http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287760323&code=8250665&mode=invite
[/URL]
This link will have high res pics, but won't always be up:
http://aminidab.com


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Put a vacum gauge on and see if you have any leaks in the piping. That may solve your rough idle and spool up the turbo faster.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

The boost gauge I have also reads vacuum, and reads about -19 when I'm at idle. I believe this is about right, do you have any suggestions on how to use this to better find a leak?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is it steady at 19? if so then that should be enough evidence that it isn't a leak in the intake... see if there is a leak between the manifold and turbo, that can cause the same symptoms... you can tell when there is soot between the manifold and turbo flange...

also make sure to readjust your timing to stock 10 deg and adjust the idle speed after that.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah it's steady at 19, I guess that's one less thing to worry about. I'll check the connection between the turbo and manifold to make sure it's tight. The idle is set about right, but one stupid question... where exactly do I put the clamp for the signal for the tachomter?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Clamp? I dunno, my car came stock with a tach... there is a green wire of the distributor that is the stock tach wire I believe.

Do you have the rear O2 sensor behind the cat?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that the first HS kit with the DP? nice


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

anyone know if the b13 and b14 maf's r the same....same connecters?????????? will the 240sx s14 or s15 maf work with the b13????


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> 2" cat-back exhaust


using a larger exhaust will help out with the lag and will free up a little more trq :cheers:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Well my car has a tach too, but I was going to hook up a tach directly to get a more accurate reading (it's kinda hard to tell exactly with the tachometer gauge, that's why I said the idle is set about right).
Yeah I have an O2 sensor behind the cat, my car is the federal model.

My car actually isn't the 1st car with the HS kit with the DP turbo, it's the second. The first guy had his kit installed by HS and I think he posted once to the Project 200SX thread.

About the MAF, I think they are the same between the B13 and B14, but I don't know for sure. I do know that the S14 and B14 MAF have the same connector, but you need to have your ECU reprogrammed to account for the different MAF.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. Piping is DEF different than the T28 setup. As for spoolup I believe it should spool more quickly. Most HS T28 kits are making full boost at 4500 rpm's. My car is making it at 4200 I believe this is because of the coatings and Extrude Honed Exhaust housing. 

A bigger exhaust will make it a different car! Post more pics. when you have a chance, looks good.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea the piping is very different, there is very little room for the turbo to IC piping, it's very cramped. You should see what my splash guards looks like. The IC to TB piping runs through the hole you would normally use for a CAI.

I look forward to installing a bigger exhaust and a boost controller. I also might dyno it on 'stock' boost just to see the numbers. I was amazed to see that the WG is set at 12 PSI... how well would that work on the stock MAF?

What other pics would you like to see?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Yea the piping is very different, there is very little room for the turbo to IC piping, it's very cramped. You should see what my splash guards looks like. The IC to TB piping runs through the hole you would normally use for a CAI.
> 
> I look forward to installing a bigger exhaust and a boost controller. I also might dyno it on 'stock' boost just to see the numbers. I was amazed to see that the WG is set at 12 PSI... how well would that work on the stock MAF?
> 
> What other pics would you like to see?


You are EASILY maxxing out the stock MAF. I didn;t think the stock WG would adjust to 12 PSI, if so that's different. I chose to set my T28 WG low so that when I installed the controller I could turn it off to run as little boost as possible. 

I would like to see pics of how the piping runs as well as the DP and IC pics. Anything is cool.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm using the 240SX MAF so I shouldn't be maxxing that out yet, if the WG is set at 12 PSI I don't think it's an option. I'm going to check the timing and the connection between the turbo and manifold later today, so I'll try and take some more pics then.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You could very easily be maxing out the MAF even at 12psi. This turbo could easily flow more than the T28 in our cars. Only way to tell is to test the voltage on the MAF at 12psi.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> I'm using the 240SX MAF so I shouldn't be maxxing that out yet, if the WG is set at 12 PSI I don't think it's an option. I'm going to check the timing and the connection between the turbo and manifold later today, so I'll try and take some more pics then.


I bet your maxing it out or are very close! After looking at your pics. it looks liek the WG MAY be adjustable. I cannot tell if the actuator arm has been fixed or you can still adjust it. 

Also is that the new HS piping kit? Overall it looks good however I wonder why they placed the nipples for the VC and TB connections where they did. I also wonder why the chose to re route the filter and MAF assembly. It changed the location of the BOV and everything. It does look cleaner than the angry octopus setup us original kit owners have under the hood  

Also what did the first person with the DP setup say about spool up? Get that thing on a dyno and you'll really see where it starts boosting and where it makes full boost.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

> I have Ga16DET on my 200sx...with a disco potato turbo...basically a bigger t28 with a bigger housing and compressor...the boost kicks in immediately like at 2000rpm...
> 
> 
> GA16DET W/ DISCO POTATO TURBO/ 171.2 WHP WITH 1.6 MAF SENSOR @ 7PSI


This is what the other guy with the HS kit with the DP turbo said. Also I was talking with someone at HS, and they said pretty much the same thing, that on his car it spooled up almost instantly. 
Obviously I'm running more boost than he is, but I still think it should spool up quicker than it does. 
Next weekend I'm going to build a pressure tester and see if that helps me find any leaks. Where do you think the best place to attach it would be?

I didn't check to see if the WG was adjustable, but I think it may be, as I remember a portion of the actuator was hexagonal, for using a wrench to turn it.
Is there any way to tap into the MAF voltage wire inside the car? I mean I guess there must be since it runs to the ECU. Anyone know what color the wire is by chance?

The piping and hoses still are pretty messy even after the changes they made. But I did spend some time trying to hide all the hoses. The way it is now, it's very difficult to still have the battery up front, it's very cramped. And I also thought it was strange that they changed where the MAF/filter is. 

The piping that goes from the turbo to the IC is a bit off I think, it was very difficult to get those connected and that's one of the reasons I think I may have a vacuum leak.
I really want to dyno my car to see what kind of numbers I'm putting out but I want to get all the bugs worked out first. Hopefully I'll be ready in a week or 2. 
I checked the timing today and it needed to be advance a degree or two. It's still idling rough though. hopefully I'll be able to get that fixed next weekend and possibly install the EGR tube.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure it's making some boos tthat early. Heck my car jumps from 51.5 lb ft to 81.4 lb ft from 2400 to 2500 rpm's. So it is Def. starting to make boost there. 

You may have a boost leak but that would be reflected on your boost gauge. You'll get it figured out, besides isn't it fun already?  :thumbup:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

From watching my boost gauge, it does start to spool up much earlier, around 2000 RPMS I think. I mean I'm not too worried about it, but I'd like to get it fixed.

And yes it is fun :cheers: , it's crazy how much more power I have now! I may even wait a little while on buying a boost controller. I can't see much of a reason to run more than 12 PSI when I can't keep traction in 1st and 2nd with that kind of power.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try not to kink the hose that attaches to the idle control fitting (forgot what its called) on top of the TB. a kinked hose could be the cause of your rough idle.

you can see it in this pic 
http://66.68.31.81/pics/turbo_w.jpg

you might be able to run a tight radius with that hose with out kinks by using a 45 or 90 deg fitting spliced into the hose....or just rerouting it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> try not to kink the hose that attaches to the idle control fitting (forgot what its called) on top of the TB. a kinked hose could be the cause of your rough idle.
> 
> you can see it in this pic
> http://66.68.31.81/pics/turbo_w.jpg
> ...



I was looking at that last time too. Not sure about it causing a rough idle, although it could, just for cosmetic purposes  Anyway I'd run it underneath the IC pipe and have it follow the BOV pipe and possibly tie them together.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I tried my best to not kink that hose and I did try re-routing it. Bottom line is it's just not long enough. I didn't think about it being responsible for the rough idle, but it seems possible. 
I can replace it with a longer one and see if that helps, but then the hose won't be red, so that won't help out cosmeticly :loser:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Yeah I tried my best to not kink that hose and I did try re-routing it. Bottom line is it's just not long enough. I didn't think about it being responsible for the rough idle, but it seems possible.
> I can replace it with a longer one and see if that helps, but then the hose won't be red, so that won't help out cosmeticly :loser:



See that's not good enough. Your gonna have to order matching hose! HAHA I know it sounds funny but that's how I am about those minor details. It all has to work properly AND look good too.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

try to order 1 silicone coupler from hotshot without going over $12...i dare ya! haha


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

that fitting on top of the TB is used to supply the IACV and AAV valve. IACV=idle air control valve and AAV=auxiliary air control valve. the only reason i suggest checking it, is that ive had problems in the past with that hose collapsing and causing idle probs.

 pic of the IACV and AVV system/diagnosis from the FSM


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> See that's not good enough. Your gonna have to order matching hose! HAHA I know it sounds funny but that's how I am about those minor details. It all has to work properly AND look good too.


I'd prefer to put a red hose in there, I'm not too concerned with the way it looks but I know if I go out and put a black one on I'll never get around to replacing it with a red one. I'll call HS and see if they will send me a new hose with the EGR tube, it's their fault it's too short anyway, I didn't cut it.



> that fitting on top of the TB is used to supply the IACV and AAV valve. IACV=idle air control valve and AAV=auxiliary air control valve. the only reason i suggest checking it, is that ive had problems in the past with that hose collapsing and causing idle probs.


Javier, you're preaching to the converted .. I'm already sold on the idea that this could be causing my problem, just need to get around to fixing it.


Oh and it looks like the wastegate is actually set to 11 PSI, I was reading the gauge wrong. On the vacuum side each tick is 2, on the boost side each tick is 1. Opps.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't mean to be checking up on your work but did you adjust the idle correctly? Like unplug the TPS and adjust it after you adjusted the timing?

Well another thing about that IACV is that you can take it off and wipe the inside out to clean it. I did it when I installed the turbo.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I did check and adjust the idle when I did the timing.


----------

